# Driver Compilation for USB-3g wireless Adapter



## muz (Oct 16, 2011)

as per request by potissimus, i have some drivers i was hoping somone could compile for me.

The drivers are for USB-wireless 3g adapters that im trying to get working on the touchpad on ICS (CM9)

Thanks


----------



## muz (Oct 16, 2011)

anyone?


----------



## muz (Oct 16, 2011)

So i've spent the last few days playing with building from CM9 from source and the kernel too.

I've managed to compile both successfully or so it seems.

upon pushing them to the touchpad and attempting to insmod, i get the error "Device or resource busy"

i have done a power off/reboot and hasnt had any effect. I cant find any other information to explain why it wont let me load them now.

i performed a modinfo check on both sierra.ko and sierra_net.ko, and received these details back:



> description: USB Driver for Sierra Wireless USB modems
> author: Kevin Lloyd, Elina Pasheva, Matthew Safar, Rory Filer
> srcversion: C58D9EB6D295B757AA65F22
> depends:
> ...


i checked this against the cifs.ko that is standard in the CM9 build and got:



> version: 1.64
> description: VFS to access servers complying with the SNIA CIFS Specification e.g. Samba and Windows
> license: GPL
> author: Steve French <[email protected]>
> ...


so it looks to have compiled correctly and against the correct kernel version.

I've attached the 2 .ko files. hopefully someone may be able to see what is going on there.


----------



## muz (Oct 16, 2011)

Still havent been able to figure this out.
I've attached a 2nd zip containing the drivers, the makefile i created to compile the drivers and the modules.dep.bb log.

Really hoping someone can point me in the right direction in terms of what i might be doing wrong...

Thanks


----------

